# CRATE AND BARREL BOARD EXPANSION IDEAS



## WOODIE1 (Feb 28, 2012)

Just got back from the wife's shopping at Crate and Barrel. Of course I kept saying I can build that for about a 1/10 of the price infuriating my wife who just wants to buy new stuff.

Anyway, I looked under all the tables and bookcases for joinery ideas. Many of the tables had what I think are elaborate expansion joint ideas. One dining table had slots cut on the bottom side which appeared to be where each board was glued to the other. Then there was a 1/8 2" wide metal strap sitting in a routed slot running across the width of the boards. I believe the screw points were also slotted.

There was a walnut bookcase that had the strips that supported the shelves on either vertical end board that were slotted. I don't understand why this would be an expansion issue.

I know this is difficult without pics but if you are an beginner like me it was intereseting to see all the different approaches. I now look as when we 1st got married the wife spent $5k on a Ethan Allen set that all the tops split at the board joints, especially on the dresser tops. There was no visible expansion joint system.

Is there a book with all the different approaches??

Grab the old lady and take her to Crate and Barrel. Woodworking ideas and brownie points all in one.


----------

